# Oil Light flashing



## 20th Gti 3631 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oil light started flashing, and the motor starts to over heat. I checked the oil and it is full, coolant is fine. just replaced water pump. Wondering if a dying battery could be stopping from radiator fan from working properly, experienced this when my battery died in traffic due to sustained stereo usage, while parked. However, at that time i did not experience an oil problem. I do live in vegas and we have hit record temperatures, I hate the desert during summer. The car is a 1.8t with 70,000 miles maybe its a thermostat. worried i might be having turbo issues but i can't tell if the lack of power is due to it being 1000 degrees outside.


----------



## Banned 4 Life (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds more like the oiol pump is toast.


----------

